# Recent finds



## madpaddla (Jun 2, 2006)

Hello all:

 Still in search of O P's but this post stuff will do for now.  Any ideas on age value.  All found right near each other.  Thanks alot everyone.                  Madpaddla
 Large milk glass jar
 Royal Luncheon Cheese  I ve seen the Mclearn Imperial Cheese.  Is this worth more?  Maybe $1.50 to $2.00  LOL.


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 2, 2006)

This one is alot larger, maybe double the average cheese/lunch meat jar.  Nice weight to it.


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 2, 2006)

Vici Shoe Dressing (polish)  Phila   
                     and 
 Jno. T. Barbee & Co.
 Lousiville, KY


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 2, 2006)

??Sampler??

 Chas S. Gove 
 Broken handle.  Oh well.   Thanks all.    Madpaddla


----------



## capsoda (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Ben, Great finds. The cheese pot and shoe dressing are worth $5 and the Barbee is a whiskey.

 Those sample whiskey jugs go from $45 and up depending on the rarety. I have seen some sell well into the hundreds so research it well.


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Jun 3, 2006)

Excellent finds madpaddler. Those mini jugs don't come out of the ground that often. In fifteen years, I have found 3, all having the handles broke off. Even with the handles missing, they can do fairly well - $50 or more in some cases. I know of one of those Vici bottles dug down here in my neck of the woods. Thought it was cool with the horseshoe. Maybe common up there. Good luck on your next digging venture. Robert


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry bout that, madpaddla.


----------



## Mihai (Jun 3, 2006)

Good job Ben. Keep digging and maybe we meet in the middle. Is that pub on the Atlantic Rift still open?


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks all.  Great info as always.  Mihai, first round is on me if this jug does something on ebay.  I'm gonna post it to pay for the gloves I've gone through...well and to me Mihai for drinks.   []


----------

